# Gangplank Ideas?



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

I just built a gangplank that turned out to be too heavy. I was wondering if anyone else had any ideas to make a cheap gangplank. I know I could probably use a 2x16 board, but I was trying for a little more class. I would like to make it out of aluminum but can't find any plans and not sure how strong to make it, and it be light before buying the material.

Any ideas?

Here is a picture of the one I made.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The quick and easy way might be to buy a six foot aluminum ladder, then screw a piece of 1/4" plywood on top of it as the footing.

Plans for a gangplank...I kind of have to cringe at the thought. I mean, it is two rails, some crossmembers, and something to walk on, and if you need plans for that, you may be best off simply buying one. Like, the ladder plus something to lay on top of it. The ladder will be about the simplest, lightest, strongest piece of fabricated aluminum you can find for the job, and the best way to do it. Bolt two "cart" wheels on the dock end if you want it to roll instead of scrape as the gangway moves. The guys in Ace Hardware or any similar shop can set you up.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw one in Florida that was on a 75' motor yacht that the owner purchased on Ebay. It was pretty simple, made of aluminum diamond grid, and had a fold-down rail on one side. It weighed about 50 pounds, and was about 6-feet long and 18 inches wide. He also had some glue-on strips that resembled course sandpaper that were about 12 inches X 1-inch and provided great traction when the gangplank was wet. He paid about $250 for it, which I thought was a great bargain.

Gary


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Try this, adjustable too.

PA210 10'-17' Aluminum Extension Plank


----------



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> The quick and easy way might be to buy a six foot aluminum ladder, then screw a piece of 1/4" plywood on top of it as the footing.
> 
> Plans for a gangplank...I kind of have to cringe at the thought. I mean, it is two rails, some crossmembers, and something to walk on, and if you need plans for that, you may be best off simply buying one. Like, the ladder plus something to lay on top of it. The ladder will be about the simplest, lightest, strongest piece of fabricated aluminum you can find for the job, and the best way to do it. Bolt two "cart" wheels on the dock end if you want it to roll instead of scrape as the gangway moves. The guys in Ace Hardware or any similar shop can set you up.


Hey sorry the 'plans' comment. It was really about trying to figure out what the least of mount of structure would need to be built to hold a specified weight. You are right, the building it was easy, I just want to build it with the least amount of material.

The ladder/plywood is good.

However, I would question the ability of anyone in an Ace Hardware store to come up with anything that is practical. Ace Hardware stores are like 7-11 to grocery stores. But then again, some of the bigger home repair stores are manned with the same types of blethering idiots.


----------



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

GMFL said:


> Try this, adjustable too.
> 
> PA210 10'-17' Aluminum Extension Plank


Guess I need to reemphasize the 'cheap' part of my request.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Solvit Deluxe XL Telescoping Pet Ramp

Only 18lbs and supports 300lbs


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

You don't want to buy it, but go to a motorcycle shop and look at loading ramps.


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

pyewackette said:


> Guess I need to reemphasize the 'cheap' part of my request.


https://www.google.com/search?q=tra...stock-photos-wood-waste-image20562763;800;536


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

A good medical equipment supply company should be able to show you a number of styles & sizes of portable wheelchair ramps. Don't know your physical or financial constraints, but they should give you some ideas.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

How about this one?

Folding Motorcycle Loading Ramps

folds so it takes up less space.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

A few other ideas:

Search results for: 'ramp'


----------

